# Joshua Bell violin



## micrologus (Jun 5, 2017)

A new violin from Embertone!


----------



## benuzzell (Jun 5, 2017)

This is exciting! Loved what he added to Defiance, Angels & Demons, and The Red Violin, so I look forward to how this turns out.


----------



## Tatu (Jun 5, 2017)

Can't wait to get some more details on this! Made Newton Howards 'Defiance' soundtrack.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Jun 5, 2017)

It's from Embertone so yeah, I'm listening. Very interested to see more.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jun 5, 2017)

So hoping this 'translates' to samples and their GUI (and of course programming that doesn't take longer than we all have to crank out music in today's schedules.)


----------



## Grizzlymv (Jun 5, 2017)

I wonder if this is meant to replace the Friedlander violin or will a second violin in the Intimate strings bundle. Friedlander and Blakus cello are in much need of a update to be on par with Leonid Bass and Fisher Viola. Not sure what prevented Embertone of coming up with a proper update for Friedlander Violin but maybe they had to start fresh with a new partner? And considering how Blakus doesn't seem interrested in doing an update to Blakus Cello (other priorities), I wonder if Embertone would do the same for their Cello in the future. In any case, really looking forward for that Josua Bell violin. Sounds really beautifull.


----------



## micrologus (Jun 5, 2017)

I hope there will be an update for the older libraries like Friedlander violin and Blakus cello!


----------



## Grizzlymv (Jun 5, 2017)

I hope so too, but from what I've read, I would be doubtful about a Blakus update. Embertone said in a previous post in another thread that they weren't very confident about that. Not too sure how to reference a post from another thread, so here's the copy paste:

"
Feb 21, 2017
Hey, thanks for chiming in! We're hoping to update this, yes! It's more likely to happen with the violin than the cello, to be honest. Blake Robinson (Blakus) has been very busy and we haven't been able to convince him to get back into the studio. I have literally lost sleep over this sad turn of events :(

We have lots of new ideas and little innovations that will keep the ISS useful for our users... will share more details as soon as I can.

-Alex"

maybe they could chime in if they have an update to share?


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 5, 2017)

Very Interesting, and exciting news. 

So they are sampling Joshua Bell's Violin, is this his famous _Gibson ex Huberman (Strad). ? 
_
The tone of this violin must be amazing, but then it also depends on who is playing it.
_
http://houstonsymphonyblog.org/09/10/joshua-bell-violin/_


----------



## Embertone (Jun 5, 2017)

We sampled the maestro himself playing that famous instrument. Will be sharing more details about all that soon, but... we made sure it was in one of the finest studios, with some of the best mics, an incredible engineer... etc. etc. It's a beast of an instrument!


----------



## Niah2 (Jun 5, 2017)

Is the sound in the video from the sample library? Probably not ... :-(


----------



## Embertone (Jun 5, 2017)

Niah2 said:


> Is the sound in the video from the sample library? Probably not ... :-(



Yep!


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Jun 5, 2017)

Embertone said:


> Yep!



woot!


----------



## amorphosynthesis (Jun 5, 2017)

Embertone said:


> We sampled the maestro himself playing that famous instrument. Will be sharing more details about all that soon, but... we made sure it was in one of the finest studios, with some of the best mics, an incredible engineer... etc. etc. It's a beast of an instrument!


So...are we ditching Intimate Strings....or is this a part of the whole?


----------



## Maximvs (Jun 6, 2017)

Looking forward to hear more and see what Embertone team has created with this new violin library!


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 6, 2017)

Embertone said:


> We sampled the maestro himself playing that famous instrument. Will be sharing more details about all that soon, but... we made sure it was in one of the finest studios, with some of the best mics, an incredible engineer... etc. etc. It's a beast of an instrument!



Wow ! That's spectacular. 

I was not expecting Mr. Bell to be the player, this makes a huge difference, and I'm super excited to hear the results of this new Embertone Violin. Oh... and The violin in your teaser video sounds amazing already. 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Niah2 (Jun 7, 2017)

Embertone said:


> Yep!



REally?? This is played?

I apologize for the skepticism but I am so blown away and I am very critical when it comes to solo violin vsts

Really excited for this...keep us posted !


----------



## cadenzajon (Jun 9, 2017)

Grizzlymv said:


> Not sure what prevented Embertone of coming up with a proper update for Friedlander Violin but maybe they had to start fresh with a new partner? And considering how Blakus doesn't seem interested in doing an update to Blakus Cello (other priorities), I wonder if Embertone would do the same for their Cello in the future.



If so, I'd like to put in a special request for Yo-Yo Ma...


----------



## TimCox (Jun 9, 2017)

Embertone said:


> Yep!



I am at work at this reply made me loudly exclaim "OH SHIT" so thanks


----------



## Embertone (Jun 9, 2017)

cadenzajon said:


> If so, I'd like to put in a special request for Yo-Yo Ma...


Anyone know the maestro?


----------



## cadenzajon (Jun 21, 2017)

Embertone said:


> Anyone know the maestro?


Sure. Joshua Bell. Get yourself an introduction!!


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jun 22, 2017)

Embertone said:


> Yep!


Great news. I would love to see a walkthrough with this music (of course full look at the midi roll to see what programming is necessary to achieve it. There were only a few 'spot' up front on the demo where I was taken out of it but me thinks that is could be polished a bit and resolved. Excellent gents - really well done. Of course nothing beats hiring a live player but if anything this will help us (and our future players we use) hear better 'what's in our brain' when taking the final to live recordings.


----------



## Embertone (Jun 22, 2017)

We'll be posting more demos as we go -- here's what we have so far!


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jun 22, 2017)

Alex's demo is the most helpful. Excellent - looking forward to out of the box walkthroughs


----------



## cadenzajon (Jun 22, 2017)

Joshua Bell vs. Joshua Bell.



Embertone really holds up pretty decently, IMHO.


----------



## ChristianM (Jun 22, 2017)

Yeah 
It's impressive !
Intimate Strings will also be updated this summer (which I understand). Will it be a paid upgrade?
Will this violin be in the same price as the Friedlander?
I have to start saving a little money…


----------



## Phryq (Jun 22, 2017)

Of course I would love Embertone to update their other strings, but I totally understand that it makes more sense to start fresh, and they do need to make a profit, which I guess would never happen if all they did was update their current instruments.


----------



## Hannes_F (Jul 20, 2017)

Poor Joshua. Such a bad karma, it's a pity. I guess it will take a while until it sinks in what he did here.


----------



## rottoy (Jul 20, 2017)

Hannes_F said:


> Poor Joshua. Such a bad karma, it's a pity. I guess it will take a while until it sinks in what he did here.


Could you elaborate on this?


----------



## galactic orange (Sep 23, 2017)

I'm a bit hesitant to ask questions here since the developer has posted on the thread, but I thought creating a new thread wasn't needed considering the title.

To preface, I have about enough cash to spend on either Joshua Bell Violin OR another instrument from now until the holiday sale season. I just purchased CSSS as my first and only solo strings library. I love the sound of it and it's a bread and butter library, great for 95% of what I want to do. But this new Embertone library has caught my attention.

To my questions: Is this the one to get? Also, can someone who has JBV enlighten me on the ways you would use it as opposed to another violin VI? I like what I hear in the demos. I was hoping another walkthrough would be released by Embertone before the sale period ended. I'd like to use it with solo horn, flute, guitar, etc... so not a traditional quartet setup. A little variety wouldn't hurt. Do you think the extra playability, sound, and options would be worth it for someone like me who already has another solo string library?


----------



## prodigalson (Sep 23, 2017)

galactic orange said:


> Do you think the extra playability, sound, and options would be worth it for someone like me who already has another solo string library?



depends on what kind of music you write but I'd say yes. It is far more flexible than CSSS and there really is something to be said for sampling a player like JB. you can hear it in the tone, attack, vibrato. It's much more of a "solo" instrument than CSSS. I imagine I'm going to be using CSSS for most string quartet writing or layering with CSS for more detail but for any solo/feature/chamber writing JBV will be my go to, I think.


----------



## markleake (Sep 23, 2017)

@galactic orange. The other option is Bohemian Violin.


----------



## Phryq (Sep 24, 2017)

Holy Keyswitches... I use keyswitches for everything except vibrato/dynamics (things which are gradual), and don't own a midi keyboard.

I'm wondering about global lag - I don't use the intuition feature, but I'd like non-legato notes to align with legato (I actually asked for this... really did you make this for me? There are a few features I've nagged you about wanting on your Facebook for the past couple years). If I leave it on default, will that mean note start-times all line up? Or will I need to experiment with it?

How does Constant Dynamic Movement work? Is it like an LFO for expression (CC11) ?

The Pitch Instability Options; do they "settle" to 'in tune' after the initial instability? For example, on a long held note?

I'm also thinking about these room-IRs... maybe we can get them separated, in order to apply the same IR to more instruments for blending / put reverb at the end of the chain? Or maybe I should just stick to my too-many verbs and stop over-thinking.

Is anyone interested in having my Keyswitch Preset + Keyswitch note-name files for Reaper? (Also have these for all the other Embertone Strings and Clarinet if anyone wants).

Usually for Multi-Stops I just use 2 instances, that way I can control articulations of each stop independently (e.g. if one string is portamento while the other it detached.) Is there a benefit to using this Multi-Attack over my old way? Or is it simply a convenience options.

Sorry for all the questions; maybe they'll be covered in your next vid.


----------



## dhowarthmusic (Sep 24, 2017)

For anyone interested I just noticed a new video posted by Embertone showing the Joshua Bell Violin completely dry and explaining their character page.


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Sep 24, 2017)

May I join in? I have been waiting for this library for 10 years. You know VSL solo violin is pretty cool and so is Virharmonic. But I have this special problem. I am a bass player who wishes that he could make sounds like a real violinist by tapping on a keyboard. I was never ever able to do that until this Embertone library. A great music teacher, an excellent oboist, once told me "Until you get what I am teaching you, go ahead and pretend. One day you will be great. Until then pretend that you are great. In other words, fake it until you make it." What I am trying to say is that most libraries never got me close to having fun. This is the one. If you buy this library and don't have fun, better start looking at what is fun for you.


----------



## galactic orange (Sep 25, 2017)

SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. said:


> What I am trying to say is that most libraries never got me close to having fun. This is the one. If you buy this library and don't have fun, better start looking at what is fun for you.


I'm listening to your demo now. It's mesmerizing. It sounds like someone just going at it on a violin! But I actually bought it this morning and will download as soon as I get home from work. Amazing stuff from amazing developers all over the place. We truly are blessed with ways to express creativity thanks to the dedication and hard work of these fine people.


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Sep 25, 2017)

galactic orange said:


> I'm listening to your demo now. It's mesmerizing. It sounds like someone just going at it on a violin! But I actually bought it this morning and will download as soon as I get home from work. Amazing stuff from amazing developers all over the place. We truly are blessed with ways to express creativity thanks to the dedication and hard work of these fine people.



You will find happiness too. Post your demo so I can listen to you being happy as well. Yes all musicians are blessed these days. Some don't know it though. I am glad that you do. Thanks for chiming in. You made my day.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Sep 27, 2017)

Hannes_F said:


> Poor Joshua. Such a bad karma, it's a pity. I guess it will take a while until it sinks in what he did here.


I'm confused, what did Joshua do?


----------



## Wake (Sep 27, 2017)

Lode_Runner said:


> I'm confused, what did Joshua do?



Let a Strad be sampled? Thus "devaluing" a priceless work of art and human achievement, getting that sound into countless talentless grubby paws (including mine) worldwide? Dunno.

What I do know is I bought it, and good God, it's awesome. For the present, seems like it will replace Spitfire Chamber Strings and the good old piano as a tool that you can't sit with for an hour and not get inspiration, ideas and work done.

I feel like I don't deserve tools as powerful as this, and it's a great feeling. As for karma, as long as it doesn't run over my dogma... ba-dum-tshh.


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Sep 28, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> Have not listened, experienced the emotion and creativity that is throughout your performance. Will purchase as 'dreamer' hoping to enjoy such 'deep enjoyment' _ today tomorrow, whenever ....
> 
> Many THX !


Very kind words. Dream on dreamer and the enjoyment will be there for you.


----------



## Takuto (Oct 20, 2017)

Got the library and I am really happy about the sound. (Wish only the sustain notes have longer notes as it definitely sounds looped. Otherwise it's amazin XD)

BTW, does anyone know how to forcibly trigger dynamics patches (cresc., dim., and cont.)? Seems it automatically triggers legato patch when there is non to little gap between the previous note even though I keep pressing keyswitches of the dynamics patches. The action doesn't change when creating my original control preset with "Latch" behavior.

So far, my only solution is to trigger the dyna patch right after desired note and it actually works well, but I just prefer conservative way...


----------



## VinRice (Oct 20, 2017)

Takuto said:


> Wish only the sustain notes have longer notes as it definitely sounds looped.


 They are re-bowed, as in real life.


----------



## Takuto (Oct 20, 2017)

VinRice said:


> They are re-bowed, as in real life.


Ah, that makes cense. But I assumed professionals can play it without too much recognizable, and also real re-bowing doesn't sound like a loop. I checked the wave editor and all sustained notes have 2-4 secs for its loop section, which is (for me) a bit short for sustained long notes in some cases.


----------

